# A tribute of sorts.



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Every now and then I sit and reflect. It might be on my childhood. Or on my business. Or my marriage. Or politics. More often than not I find myself lost in thought about life in general, and what my life would be like if I had done things differently. Some things I can fathom... like living somewhere else, or having a different job. One thing I can not wrap my head around... is not having the dogs I do. I simply can't. 
I work with people's dogs on a daily basis. It is so interesting to me to think they are someone's "annie" as I like to call it. I wonder what their stories are. How they came to be. What made them pick their owner, or their owner pick them? What are they like at home? Who bred their litter and why? Everyone has a story... every creature. I've been reflecting on mine tonight, and at what point in my life each of my dogs came into the picture. They all serve a purpose, each of them. My life would not be complete without every single one. I can't believe how fast they grow, or how quickly our experiences have become our history. I love them, I feel so LUCKY to have them. As I look at my living room right now... which looks an awful lot like the aftermath of a war zone this time of night... and I see happy, content, well-rounded dogs, I can't help but to feel pain for people who do not ever experience the companionship and love a dog (or in my case, many dogs!) has to offer. I'm so grateful for forums like this one (ok, so this is one of the few I can stand!) full of people who just... get it. 

OH Annie. Little baby, squishy, wrinkly Annie. I remember the day I got her, I never knew I could love a little bundle of fur SO much SO fast. 









I'm so proud of the beautiful little lady she has grown to be. I LOVE my Danes. I do. But I just can't fathom life without a Boxer. I'm not sure how people do it. 









I'm not certain how old she was here, but she is pretty little, and it was taken in my old apartment. I love those pink baby toes. When did my little girl get so big?!









I love everything about her. I love her markings. I love her face. I love the way she nose-dives into the bed when we get home from work. I love the way she worships my husband. Seriously... what's not to love?!









Little Braxton. Calm. Docile. Intelligent. Handsome. Gentile. Perfect. I could not have asked for a better puppy. I have a special bond with this little guy, one that grows every day. 









And he always has us laughing. Always. 









Timber Timber. How much trouble can one baby Dane be? Such a beautiful girl, nose to tail. I can not wait to see what this lady becomes. 









I love this little lady... but more importantly, my husband has finally found his true heart dog. It's amazing to watch that bond take place, for the very first time. And finally, he looks at me and Annie.. and he GETS it. 









Oh Mousse. Our journey has just begun, but he has reminded me once again how quickly a canine can capture my heart and take over. I am attached to him when he's there. I miss him when I'm gone. I find myself making excuses not to go to things (or to bail early) just to be with him. A very special boy, indeed. 









Such a lover, such a comedian. So therapeutic. I may not have raised him from a puppy, and I may not have been there for the first 19 months. But he was mine all along, and I firmly believe that. 









Champ. It's been a long road. He saved my life at a time that I was not strong enough to defend myself. He stands watch when I'm sick. Noble. Loyal. Champ. 








Murphy Smurfy. He might not live with me, but the lessons I learn on a daily basis from this old man are countless. Blind, one-eyed, abandoned, neglected Murphy has found his happy place, and dangit he deserves it.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Awww that's how I feel about each of my pets too, I suppose we do all just get it here :smile: And I know how you feel about boxers, I don't know how anyone lives without a wonderful Doberman to brighten their life! It just boggles my mind that there was life before Peyton. I will never be without a Doberman again. Ever. 

But back to your lovely pack, that Champ is surely the most handsome of the bunch :wink:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Well Peyton is pretty awesomely fantastic. :biggrin: 

ANd I beg to differ on the most handsome of the bunch,.... but you already knew that. lol


----------



## lucky (Jan 8, 2011)

what a great thread, all of your dogs are gorgeous.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I absolutely love your pack...and now kinda feel like they're mine to...kinda. I miss Mousse a lot and can't wait to see the baby Danes again in the next few months!


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

If everyone out there even felt only half of what you just wrote out, we wouldn't have horrific or sad stories in regards to animals and their well being. I wish everyone would "get it" as well.

The love that pours out of you as you write that is very strong and can be felt, really felt, to anyone who reads it. It's a very good feeling and I thank you so much for sharing and writing.


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

LOVE this! What a wonderful tribute and a wonderful pack! I feel the same way about each of mine. I feel so lucky each morning when I wake up and the two cats and two dogs need love before I can even get out of bed. I pull their hairs out of my eyes and then start my day. There's nothing like coming home after a difficult day and having my own fan club greet me at the door. I always feel like a superstar in my home.


----------



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

What an amazing post! I read every last word and nodded to everything you said. I feel the same about my boys. Although they can annoy the heck out of me sometimes, but are just truly fantastic creatures. I too, also find a reason to bail early from hang outs to be with my boys. I feel truly blessed by God being able to have a steady job, a roof over my head, a GOOD woman that is my fiance', and my boys to hang out with me always.


----------



## molbert73 (Jan 16, 2011)

That was lovely! Thank you for sharing. Beautiful dogs.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

It's just amazing how much our pets give us, and ask for so little in return.
I feel a bit teary eyed. Thank you Linsey so much for sharing. 
While I enjoyed seeing all the pictures, I was so glad to see some more of Mousse.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Very nice, Linsey! Such sweet words, and SUCH sweet babies. You have an amazing pack, and it's no wonder you live them so much.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

What a beautiful post. I too cannot imagine being without the dogs in my pack. My girl Indi, well I can't imagine life without her and my life before her seemed like a train wreck. Now everything feels like it's all put together; there really is nothing that compares to having a loyal, loving dog or pack.


----------

